# Cyclogest - brown discharge



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Girls,  I feel im still on the 2WW even tho on day 33.

Started cycolgest (progesterone) pessaries in front passage yesterday and when Iput one in this morning, had brown discharge on my fnger after (ugh, sorry TMI....).

im too tired to panic but does nayone know if the apssary turns that colour up there.  It's only a little bit and nothing coming 9ut on panty liner.

Im worried it's AF on way (or miscarriage if I convince myself I was BFP).

Also would the cycolgest meds delay the AF anyway?  Ill be sitting here thinking Im still BFP when infact it's just the meds delaying things??

Hope everyone's coping Ok today.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Cyclogest doesn't change colour but if the discharge is brown then it sounds like "old blood" rather than fresh AF blood.

Cyclogest can delay your AF...some women will bleed on cyclogest whilst others may find their AF delayed for a week or so, even after stopping it.

Are you ttc naturally...have you tested yet ?  Perhaps you should ask GP (or consultant) for a BETA hcg test as this is really the best way to find out whats happening.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Minx, lost it today.  Ill log back in later after a rest.

xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sorry to hear your news... 

take care
Natasha


----------

